# Tempi separazione e divorzio giudiziale



## Traduefuochi (27 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno sa quali sono i tempi per la separazione e il divorzio giudiziale?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa quali sono i tempi per la separazione e il divorzio giudiziale?
> Grazie in anticipo


se la separazione e' giudiziale puoi richiedere il divorzio dopo 12 mesi 
nel caso della consensuale puoi ottenere il divorzio dopo 6 mesi 
se non ricordo male


----------



## Traduefuochi (27 Agosto 2016)

e dopo 12 mesi, in quanto tempo si ottiene il divorzio?
e per la separazione invece quanto tempo passa dalla prima udienza?
parlo sempre di causa giudiziale purtroppo
grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> e dopo 12 mesi, in quanto tempo si ottiene il divorzio?
> e per la separazione invece quanto tempo passa dalla prima udienza?
> parlo sempre di causa giudiziale purtroppo
> grazie!


I tempi nelle cause giudiziali non sono ben definibili 
dipende dal grado di litigiosità della coppia, nella giudiziale il giudice deve esprimersi con una sentenza che sostanzialmente darà ragione all'uno o all'altro 
come tutte le cause di questo tipo ci sono rinvii che ne allungano i tempi 
Nel caso... in bocca al lupo


----------



## Traduefuochi (29 Agosto 2016)

Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette e vuole raccontarmi la sua esperienza, ben venga
Crepi e grazie ancora! Gentilissima


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> Se qualcuno ha esperienze dirette e vuole raccontarmi la sua esperienza, ben venga
> Crepi e grazie ancora! Gentilissima


Io ho fatto tutto consensualmente. Non che fossi d'accordo su tutto, ma non avevo intenzione di impoverirsi per affermare presunti diritti.


----------



## Traduefuochi (29 Agosto 2016)

Magari si poteva fare la consensuale anche in questo caso
Grazie anche a te


----------



## Babou (29 Agosto 2016)

Anche io ho fatto tutto consensuale, ho pensato fosse inutile stare a fare battaglie, che è già dura così. In questo modo finisce tutto più in fretta


----------



## Traduefuochi (29 Agosto 2016)

La ex del mio compagno non vuole fare la consensuale perchè vuole dei soldi che lui non vuole darle quindi non firma per separarsi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> La ex del mio compagno non vuole fare la consensuale perchè vuole dei soldi che lui non vuole darle quindi non firma per separarsi


E quindi lui preferisce darli all'avvocato.


----------



## Traduefuochi (30 Agosto 2016)

l'avvocato conosce un suo vecchio amico quindi per la separazione non pagherà moltissimo
ma lui dice che lei sicuramente darà problemi nel mezzo della causa, non si presenterà alle udienze


----------



## kikko64 (30 Agosto 2016)

Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
- 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!

Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
La ex-moglie del mio amico, che aveva voluto a tutti i costi la giudiziale rifiutandosi di prendere in considerazione un accordo consensuale nella convinzione di poter "spennare" il marito facoltoso, si è ritrovata con un bel pugno di mosche perché il giudice (una donna) ha valutato le sue ragioni (e le prove presentate) in modo diametralmente opposto a quello che lei si aspettava, dando più credito alle tesi (e alle prove a discarico) della "difesa".

Per la cronaca la mia separazione (consensuale) al momento è "congelata" su richiesta di mia moglie, che mi ha chiesto di poter rivalutare la situazione in considerazione di alcuni "dettagli" (se dettagli si possono chiamare i rapporti con le figlie) che non aveva adeguatamente considerato quando mi aveva comunicato la sua volontà di separarsi da me ...


----------



## Ross (30 Agosto 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
> - 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!
> 
> Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
> ...


Ciao Kikko, come te la passi?

Tua moglie sta congelando tutto...hai idea di dove possa andare a parare (riconciliazione, separazione in casa...)?


----------



## Traduefuochi (30 Agosto 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
> - 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!
> 
> Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
> ...


Ti ringrazio moltissimo per avermi riportato la tua esperienza
Il mio compagno ci ha provato per quasi 1 anno a vedere se poteva separarsi consensualmente ma lei non vuole
voleva addirittura tornare con lui e portarlo in albergo per stare con lei
dice che vuole soldi se non vuole tornare con lui
ma lei non firma niente mentre con il primo marito c'è stata la separazione consensuale
1 anno e mezzo rimanente del tuo amico è stato per aspettare il divorzio?
perdona la mia ignoranza ma non ho esperienza a riguardo


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
> - 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!
> 
> Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
> ...


Ciao Kikko  
sta quindi cercando una riconciliazione o solo una gestione condivisa dei rapporti con le figlie ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
> - 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!
> 
> Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Ti porto l'esperienza recente di un mio carissimo amico che mi ha convinto a non intraprendere a mia volta una giudiziale visto le sue vicissitudini.
> - 5 anni e mezzo per arrivare al divorzio ... di cui 4 solo di causa di separazione giudiziale !!
> 
> Un'altra cosa da tenere in debita considerazione è che in una separazione giudiziale è un giudice che prende le decisioni quindi NULLA garantisce che le sue decisioni vadano esattamente nella direzione che ci si aspetta.
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## kikko64 (30 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Kikko
> sta quindi cercando una riconciliazione o solo una gestione condivisa dei rapporti con le figlie ?


Non voglio inquinare ulteriormente questo 3D quindi magari vi ragguaglio sul mio.


----------



## Traduefuochi (30 Agosto 2016)

non ti preoccupare
ti ho fatto una domanda nella pagina precedente


----------



## kikko64 (30 Agosto 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare
> ti ho fatto una domanda nella pagina precedente


Per quello che so, l'anno e mezzo che ci è voluto per arrivare al divorzio è in buona parte dovuto ai tempi "tecnici" richiesti dalla legge per procedere con l'annullamento del matrimonio dopo la sentenza di separazione (mi pare che ora sia stato ridotto a 12 mesi ma fino a qualche anno fa si parlava di anni) ed in parte dovuto al fatto che la ex-moglie ha avanzato ulteriori pretese economiche per dare il suo consenso.
Il mio amico, esausto, le ha concesso quanto richiesto come "buonuscita" pur di togliersela dai piedi.

Di più non so, mi spiace, anche perché lui non parla volentieri della vicenda e lo ha fatto con me, in nome della nostra vecchia amicizia, solo per scoraggiarmi dall'intraprendere una separazione giudiziale.


----------



## Martoriato (31 Agosto 2016)

Visto che ci sto passando io e la mia giudiziale e' abbastanza facile perche' non ci sono figli di mezzo  12 mesi per il divorzio uno zufolo. E' la cosa che mi fa incaxxare di piu'. Per cosa hanno introdotto il divorzio breve se io a un anno e mezzo dalla presidenziale ancora non ho fatto assolutamente nulla se non pagare il mantenimento ? La mia prossima udienza e' a novembre perche' a quella di aprile il giudice non si e' presentato ( da considerare anche questi episodi che a quanto pare sono frequenti ). Morale per come e' completamente fuori di testa la mia ex se mi va bene il divorzio lo firmo tra 4 anni. C'e' solo da sperare che il giudice di incaxxi a vedere un mantenimento di 500 Euro al mese a una giovane senza figli che ha sempre lavorato come un mulo,che si e' comprata casa e con la sua azienda avviata un mese prima della presidenziale ha fatturato 150.000 Euro,senza contare il BMW da 50.000 Euro con cui adesso fa la diva in giro.


----------



## Traduefuochi (19 Ottobre 2016)

a me non interessa più questo argomento
perchè mi ha lasciata
grazie comunque dei pareri


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> a me non interessa più questo argomento
> perchè mi ha lasciata
> grazie comunque dei pareri



Ma è tornato con la moglie?


----------



## Traduefuochi (19 Ottobre 2016)

No almeno non credo
come ho scritto nel altro topic mi ha lasciata perchè non gli piacciono le discussioni ma anche perchè a volte mi ha ferita su alcune cose e non capiva 
pensava che erano pretesti per discutere 
ho scoperto settimana scorsa che ha aggiunto una ragazza su facebook
non so se solo lei o anche altre 
e a me settimana scorsa diceva che non aveva testa per fare niente e a volte mi diceva che non voleva stare con me mentre a volte cercava di chiarire
e lui prima non aveva donne su facebook


----------



## Brunetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Traduefuochi ha detto:


> No almeno non credo
> come ho scritto nel altro topic mi ha lasciata perchè non gli piacciono le discussioni ma anche perchè a volte mi ha ferita su alcune cose e non capiva
> pensava che erano pretesti per discutere
> ho scoperto settimana scorsa che ha aggiunto una ragazza su facebook
> ...


Ho letto dopo.
Pessimo elemento!


----------



## Traduefuochi (20 Ottobre 2016)

sono d'accordo anche se prima non era cosi


----------

